# Backyard maze



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Do any of you build a small maze in your yard for the kiddies? I just saw one at an amusement park that inspired me to do one in my yard. The only flaw with the one I saw was that there weren't really any wrong paths through the maze. All of the wrong paths only extended 4 feet, so it was pretty obvious which way you should go.

Haunt Style
http://www.hauntstyle.com


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i may be doing a corn maze this year-- got a friend that has a corn field , says i can take what i need


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have enough room for a maze. Just a small walk-thru. It is a cool idea though. The kids would love that.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most places don't do mazes with dead ends for a couple of reasons: 
1. Fire saftey - patrons/visitors may need to evacuate quickly.
2. Throughput - patrons could take too much time getting through the haunt and you have groups running into each other.
But a home haunt certainly would be a good place to do a maze with dead ends. I have a walk-through, but it's sort of U shaped. I don't have enough room for a maze.


----------



## G-reaper (Jan 27, 2009)

I have seen some great mazes over the years. 

The thing I have worried about is....IF something went wrong on my property..... what legal liability would be to the owner(me)


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Los Angeles Pierce College here in Woodland Hills, CA puts up a corn maze every year and it's not bad. The problem with corn mazes is that its too easy to cheat (just push through the cornstalks if you get lost.)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> Los Angeles Pierce College here in Woodland Hills, CA puts up a corn maze every year and it's not bad. The problem with corn mazes is that its too easy to cheat (just push through the cornstalks if you get lost.)


And that maze is too long,when it's not scary enough. Couple years ago though, it was one of the best haunts I went to handsdown. Last year must have been an off year.


----------

